# Pokemon



## loopytheone (Dec 18, 2012)

Who's a fan? What's your favourite pokemon? Would you like to battle me sometime or trade pokemon?


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 18, 2012)

While I no longer play, Hitmonlee was my first love.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 19, 2012)

I still play Pokemon, 17 years later. I have every game for the Game Boy except Platnium, Leaf Green and Fire Red. I have several favourites, mostly in my current Black 2/White 2 games. I have a Lucario, I never had a Lucario before even when I played the Diamond/Pearl ones. *is a Pokenerd*


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2012)

*bursts through wall*

I'm sorry, did someone call for an AWESOME Pokémon Trainer?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 19, 2012)

So, what makes you awesome then?


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I happen to be WAY into Pokémon. It's one of the few things that I know best. I wouldn't say that I'm Champion material, but I'm totally an Elite Trainer. Not Elite 4, mind you. Just one step under it and one step above Ace Trainer. lol


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you ever completed a Pokedex? I am one Pokemon away from that in Black 1/White 1 which is something I've never done before. My next challenge after that will be complete the National Pokedex. Which means a lot of hours in Soul Silver and Heart Gold...


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi pokefans! Hitmonlee is a pokemon I've never heard of being somebodies favourite, that is awesome! For me, I like raichu, quilava, wooper, pidgeotto and articuno best! Mah mons!

I've completed the pokdex in Red, Crystal, Ruby and Diamond. National pokedex, that is. I'm a couple of pokemon away from my black2 unova pokdex but to be honest I'm not bothered about completing it. I don't wanna trade or transfer pokemon so I've set myself a new task instead - to complete the national pokdex as fully as I can with the pokemon I do have! I've completed all the habitat lists so all I'm doing now is evolving and breeding pokemon.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 20, 2012)

loopytheone said:


> Hi pokefans! Hitmonlee is a pokemon I've never heard of being somebodies favourite, that is awesome! For me, I like raichu, quilava, wooper, pidgeotto and articuno best! Mah mons!



I'm not sure if it's just my martial arts background, but I've always liked Fighting Type pokemon a lot. Though, given my taste, you'd expect me to hate them, I also really like Psychic type, Abra and Alakazam were always two close favorite as well.

Anybody else love them some Fightin' Types!?


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 21, 2012)

crosseyedhamster said:


> I'm not sure if it's just my martial arts background, but I've always liked Fighting Type pokemon a lot. Though, given my taste, you'd expect me to hate them, I also really like Psychic type, Abra and Alakazam were always two close favorite as well.
> 
> Anybody else love them some Fightin' Types!?



Hmm, well I didn't used to be that sold on them - the whole machop line never really did it for me - but I have trained a lovely hitmonchan and a wonderful primeape so I'm not hating! My alakazam was the first pokemon I ever got to level 100 as well so it always has a special place in my heart!


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2012)

I have always tended to prefer to get my fighting moves from either dual-nature types or even something that happens to have a fighting move. However in pokemon Black (which I stalled out on around level 30) my Sawk has been my go to buddy, the one that I can rely on to pull me out of any bad situation. He doesn't evolve, so I imagine he won't be very good by the time (if I ever get there) I take on the local pokemon league, but until now he's been an all star.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 22, 2012)

POKEMON?!!

Pokeman with the pokey and the man and the thing where the guy comes out of the thing and he makes a fahgargelarglegahah


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 23, 2012)

I prefer Lucario, he's a Fighting/Steel type Hardly takes damage from Psychics or Flying, his Steel half protects him from most other types. Except Fire, Fighting and Ground those can score 1 hit KO's if I don't watch out. I got into the habit of breeding then trading the level 1 starters that I didn't pick at the beginning. It worked out well in Black 2, Samerott saved my ass more times than I can count, she took out Iris's freaking Dragons and saved me from going all the way through the Pokemon League again. Love Lucario for wiping out that Hydreigon in one hit too, I love Aura Sphere!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 23, 2012)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I prefer Lucario, he's a Fighting/Steel type Hardly takes damage from Psychics or Flying, his Steel half protects him from most other types. Except Fire, Fighting and Ground those can score 1 hit KO's if I don't watch out. I got into the habit of breeding then trading the level 1 starters that I didn't pick at the beginning. It worked out well in Black 2, Samerott saved my ass more times than I can count, she took out Iris's freaking Dragons and saved me from going all the way through the Pokemon League again. Love Lucario for wiping out that Hydreigon in one hit too, I love Aura Sphere!



Lucario are awesome pokemon, I had one in Platinum called Rioja who is about 3 years old now, bless him! So sweet.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 23, 2012)

I think we all know who the best characters are.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 23, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> I think we all know who the best characters are.



Can't argue with that!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 25, 2012)

I loved Jessie and James, Rachel Lillis and Eric Stuart mostly. I'm currently working my way through the Galactic Battles series on Anime 44 and waiting for that moment when Team Rocket suddenly becomes awesome and not the comic relief like they were in the first 14 seasons. I have been watching the subbed Black and White Pokemon series and I was shocked to see them actually be true bad guys rather than what I knew them as.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 25, 2012)

I heard about that. Tempted to check it out. The subbed version though. I really can't stand the newer voices the dub has now.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 26, 2012)

So go visit Anime 44, they have every Pokemon season from the very beginning right up to Season 2 of Black and White. I'd go there now but I get yelled at by my parents for using too much download limit from watching them, makes me sad inside.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 26, 2012)

Download limit? Hoh boy that takes me back to the bad old days. Couldn't watch anything on youtube. Our limit is huge now thankfully.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 26, 2012)

Well we have 60 gigs a month in download limit, it costs $2 for every gig over that and it runs from the 4th to the 4th of every month. Damnit, now I wants to go watch Pokemon...


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried the Nuzlocke Challenge? I'm going through one right now on SoulSilver and it's pretty darn complicated. lol


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 29, 2012)

No, what is it? I'm stuck in Heart Gold because I can't fucking beat Claire and that damn Kingdra!! And all the Pokemon I want are in the Kanto region after you get through Johto which is making me mad.


----------



## thatpumpkin (Dec 30, 2012)

I can never pick a true one favorite pokemon, but I'd have to say I love the Ralts evolution line the best, including Gallade.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 31, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> POKEMON?!!
> 
> Pokeman with the pokey and the man and the thing where the guy comes out of the thing and he makes a fahgargelarglegahah



god damn it i was beaten



ot : POKEMON YES


----------



## thatpumpkin (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone ever go to http://memebase.cheezburger.com/pokememes

Some of them are really funny for hardcore players


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 1, 2013)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> No, what is it? I'm stuck in Heart Gold because I can't fucking beat Claire and that damn Kingdra!! And all the Pokemon I want are in the Kanto region after you get through Johto which is making me mad.



http://www.nuzlocke.com/challenge.php


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jan 1, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> http://www.nuzlocke.com/challenge.php



This seems nearly impossible! How have you been fairing?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hard. VERY hard. I JUST HAD to start with Chikorita! lol


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jan 1, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Hard. VERY hard. I JUST HAD to start with Chikorita! lol



I love starting with grass types. The only time I didn't was in Diamond and Pearl, I went with Chimchar because hey, monkeys.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 2, 2013)

I just read every one of those comics and they're hilarious!! But I don't think I could do the Nuzlock challenge, I get way too attached to my Pokemon to let them go after they faint. I know, weird but I can't help it. I would never have finished White 2's Pokemon League if I did that, Iris killed every single one at least once and luckily I had stockpiled Revival Herbs which helped to save my ass with my awesome Lucario wiping the floor with the damn Dragons.:happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 20, 2013)

Did anyone hear about the new games coming out on the 3DS this October?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, and I have no money to buy a 3DS to play them on. It looks like it's still Unova unless they've come up with another region for the sixth generation Pokemon.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually, if you look closely, you can see that majority of the architecture is European. So I believe it's a new region that's based on Europe.


----------



## Deacone (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a spare 3DS sitting gathering dust - so I'm looking forward to the new games


----------



## Matt (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been playing Heart Gold recently. It's bringing back a lot of happy memories, you have to love nostalgia.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I finally FINALLY beat Claire in Heart Gold. I had Lapras use Perish Song on it and kept reviving and switching out my Pokemon when she killed them. She was down to her last one so she couldn't switch it out to avoid the Perish Song's effect. 

And then I get murdered by Lance in the Pokemon League, having used up all my Revives and my limited Max Revives trying to get past the eighth gym leader...needless to say I haven't picked it up since.


----------



## DKnight00 (Apr 18, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> *bursts through wall*
> 
> I'm sorry, did someone call for an AWESOME Pokémon Trainer?



This comment made me crack up .... and spill my soda

I have a friend who plays constantly... going in depth with IV and EVs, I picked it back up but not really playing much.. focusing on classes.

I really like 1st and 2nd gen pokemon the best though... Bulbasaur was always my first pick... then Cyndaquil for 2nd gen.

As for favorites ?? Have too many to list right now so I'll just go with 6, they're pretty basic... Bulbasaur, Charmander, Pikachu, Pidgey, Lugia, and Makuhita (as well as their evolutions if they have any )


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 18, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> This comment made me crack up .... and spill my soda
> 
> I have a friend who plays constantly... going in depth with IV and EVs, I picked it back up but not really playing much.. focusing on classes.
> 
> ...



I'm not at IV EV fan either, I prefer to play through the game with the pokemon I grow to love! Sappy, I know! :blush:

Cyndaquil! Good choice! Charmander is always cute and hooray for another person who likes the pidgey line! You are the only other person I've met who likes them! Pidgey itself is adorable, pidgeotto has always been one of my favourites since I first saw pokemon and pidgeot is so elegant!


----------



## DKnight00 (Apr 18, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> I'm not at IV EV fan either, I prefer to play through the game with the pokemon I grow to love! Sappy, I know! :blush:
> 
> Cyndaquil! Good choice! Charmander is always cute and hooray for another person who likes the pidgey line! You are the only other person I've met who likes them! Pidgey itself is adorable, pidgeotto has always been one of my favourites since I first saw pokemon and pidgeot is so elegant!



I'm kind of the same way in raising my pokemon.. especially after watching the show. (never read far into the comics yet) Usually the first 6-10 I catch are the main and only ones I use throughout the game.. I will periodically switch off between new and old, but usually return to the old ones, which is why I love 1st and 2nd gen the best.. more 1st gen of course.

As for the Pidgey line I always loved them as one of my favorite flying types. Pidgeotto always looked cool to me, and liked it a lot after watching the show... always exuded that "cool/hard worker" type mentality I like.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2013)

I was introduced to Pokemon through my brother, who had Blue, Yellow and Red for the Gameboy Colour-I've been addicted ever since, though I haven't got any fifth gen games yet. I can't really pick a favourite, but there are quite a few pokemon that I really like - Absol, Metagross, Leafeon, Salamence to name a few. I usually choose a Water-Type starter. :happy:


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 19, 2013)

DKnight00 said:


> I'm kind of the same way in raising my pokemon.. especially after watching the show. (never read far into the comics yet) Usually the first 6-10 I catch are the main and only ones I use throughout the game.. I will periodically switch off between new and old, but usually return to the old ones, which is why I love 1st and 2nd gen the best.. more 1st gen of course.
> 
> As for the Pidgey line I always loved them as one of my favorite flying types. Pidgeotto always looked cool to me, and liked it a lot after watching the show... always exuded that "cool/hard worker" type mentality I like.



I grew up with the show too so maybe that is where the mentality comes from? I know I will train a squad of 2-6 pokemon throughout the game and never use any pokemon other than those ones. I'm doing a wedlocke challenge at the moment which is a different way of thinking about training but super fun! And I think that Ash's pidgeotto is probably one of the reasons why I like pidgeotto so much as well! I still can't believe Ash told pidgeot that he'd come back for him and then never did, the jerk. ;___; 



Adamantoise said:


> I was introduced to Pokemon through my brother, who had Blue, Yellow and Red for the Gameboy Colour-I've been addicted ever since, though I haven't got any fifth gen games yet. I can't really pick a favourite, but there are quite a few pokemon that I really like - Absol, Metagross, Leafeon, Salamence to name a few. I usually choose a Water-Type starter. :happy:



If you are going to get a fifth gen game at any point I suggest black/white 2 because they are much better than the original black/white in my opinion. =) Oooh, good choices! I like absol, I have a level 100 one called Babarusa that my sister bred for me and gave me at level 1! My old battle tower team from ruby/sapphire had a metagross and a salamence in it as well so I know they can be power houses!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 20, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> I grew up with the show too so maybe that is where the mentality comes from? I know I will train a squad of 2-6 pokemon throughout the game and never use any pokemon other than those ones. I'm doing a wedlocke challenge at the moment which is a different way of thinking about training but super fun! And I think that Ash's pidgeotto is probably one of the reasons why I like pidgeotto so much as well! I still can't believe Ash told pidgeot that he'd come back for him and then never did, the jerk. ;___;



I am so NOT an IV trainer. That's people who take the games WAY too seriously. Always wanting to win and whatnot. Not realizing that the game is supposed to be about friendships and togetherness, instead of competition.

What's a wedlocke challenge, btw?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 21, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> I am so NOT an IV trainer. That's people who take the games WAY too seriously. Always wanting to win and whatnot. Not realizing that the game is supposed to be about friendships and togetherness, instead of competition.
> 
> What's a wedlocke challenge, btw?



Exactly!!! Oh my gosh, another person who view it like me! *does the dance of joy*

A wedlocke challenge is a variant on the nuzlocke challenge. Like a nuzlocke, you are only allowed to catch the first eligible pokemon you see on each route and if you faint that one then you have missed your chance to catch a pokemon on that route. And if a pokemon faints then it can't be used any longer for anything and must be released or permanently boxed. The special wedlocke rules are that pokemon must be in pairs and you can't switch between pairs in battle so essentially only one pair of two pokemon can fight each trainer. And they must be paired one male, one female and pokemon eligible for capture on each route must be ones that you haven't caught before and that are the right gender to form a pair with any unpaired pokemon you might have on your team. And once you have three pairs you can't put them in the PC and must use them for HM moves and such. 

So if you started with, say, a male charmander, then the first female pokemon that you see on the first route is the one that you are allowed to capture. It sounds complicated but it is a lot of fun and much more thought based than normal training without being over complicated or with all that IV EV rubbish. ^^


----------



## DKnight00 (Apr 23, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> I am so NOT an IV trainer. That's people who take the games WAY too seriously. Always wanting to win and whatnot. Not realizing that the game is supposed to be about friendships and togetherness, instead of competition.
> 
> What's a wedlocke challenge, btw?



Yeah I don't do the IV training, as it does take the fun out of the game for me. Maybe if I wanted to play tournament style or never stopped playing for a while I would have tried it out.


----------



## Tad (Apr 23, 2013)

What is IV training?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 23, 2013)

Tad said:


> What is IV training?



EVs are the things you can train, IVs are things you can breed for. ^_^ EVs are effort values, so as well as your pokemon getting experience points when they beat another pokemon they also get an EV depending on what specie of pokemon it was. I think beating a metapod gives you 2 defense EVs, for example. Once you get about 5 EVs in a stat then you gain a point in that stat. You can have up to 255 EV points in any stat and no more than 560ish in total. So basically if you control which pokemon you choose to battle you can make specific stats of your pokemon a lot higher.

But it is boring and too cold and calculating for me.


----------



## fatterthanfat (Apr 23, 2013)

me me me! in gen 4 Cynthia was the BANE of my existence......


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 23, 2013)

fatterthanfat said:


> me me me! in gen 4 Cynthia was the BANE of my existence......



Really? I never had a problem with her...


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 23, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> EVs are the things you can train, IVs are things you can breed for. ^_^ EVs are effort values, so as well as your pokemon getting experience points when they beat another pokemon they also get an EV depending on what specie of pokemon it was. I think beating a metapod gives you 2 defense EVs, for example. Once you get about 5 EVs in a stat then you gain a point in that stat. You can have up to 255 EV points in any stat and no more than 560ish in total. So basically if you control which pokemon you choose to battle you can make specific stats of your pokemon a lot higher.
> 
> But it is boring and too cold and calculating for me.



Yer almost right - for any pokemon, you may have a total of 510 EV's. Basically, it's up to you how you divide up the points you get, but generally a split of 252/252/4 is one of the best ways. For every 4 Effort Value points you obtain, you will receive an extra point on the stat of that pokemon when it levels up.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 23, 2013)

Adamantoise said:


> Yer almost right - for any pokemon, you may have a total of 510 EV's. Basically, it's up to you how you divide up the points you get, but generally a split of 252/252/4 is one of the best ways. For every 4 Effort Value points you obtain, you will receive an extra point on the stat of that pokemon when it levels up.



Yeah, you are quite right, thank you for that! ^_^ I was just going off the top of my head and I guess my numbers were a little off!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 23, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Yeah, you are quite right, thank you for that! ^_^ I was just going off the top of my head and I guess my numbers were a little off!



No problem. :happy:


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Apr 24, 2013)

I've never done any of those things, I just play. And I like to breed Eevees so I can have a complete set of eight, or I just go and wail on lower level trainers just for the hell of it.


----------



## elina86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I just play the games and try to get as many Pokémon 
as I possibly can (excluding the event Pokémon).


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 25, 2013)

elina86 said:


> I just play the games and try to get as many Pokémon
> as I possibly can (excluding the event Pokémon).



Have you ever completed a pokedex? I completed the one in Red, the one in Crystal and the one in one in Diamond but that is about it!


----------



## elina86 (Apr 25, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Have you ever completed a pokedex? I completed the one in Red, the one in Crystal and the one in one in Diamond but that is about it!



I have only completed the Johto Pokédex (except for Celebi) in SoulSilver.

Edit: I'm currently working on completing as much of the National Pokédex in White as I can.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 25, 2013)

elina86 said:


> I have only completed the Johto Pokédex (except for Celebi) in SoulSilver.
> 
> Edit: I'm currently working on completing as much of the National Pokédex in White as I can.



Well soulsilver is a great choice of game! I'm replaying my heartgold at the moment, it is awesome!

I was never a fan of the first Black/White games but I have gotten all the habitat lists complete and such in Black 2.


----------



## Tad (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Loopy, Adam.

I was familiar with EVs ( I remember reading about them with regard to Emerald, I think it was), just not IVs, nor the phrase of "IV training." I can't say that I ever put a lot of focus on EVs, but when trying to get pokemon up to 50 for the battle island in Emerald I think I paid a little bit of attention to which types I'd grind against for that reason (that was quite a few years ago now).

(also sorry for intruding on the 20's forums....I'm old enough that I caught the pokemon bug from my son. Totally aside from the fact that the game was addictive once I gave it a try, when he was little I had to make up pokemon based bed time stories for about three years, so I figured I'd better understand the games to make better stories. I got quite good at doing pokemon voices by the end of that run.....)


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 25, 2013)

Tad said:


> Thanks Loopy, Adam.
> 
> I was familiar with EVs ( I remember reading about them with regard to Emerald, I think it was), just not IVs, nor the phrase of "IV training." I can't say that I ever put a lot of focus on EVs, but when trying to get pokemon up to 50 for the battle island in Emerald I think I paid a little bit of attention to which types I'd grind against for that reason (that was quite a few years ago now).
> 
> (also sorry for intruding on the 20's forums....I'm old enough that I caught the pokemon bug from my son. Totally aside from the fact that the game was addictive once I gave it a try, when he was little I had to make up pokemon based bed time stories for about three years, so I figured I'd better understand the games to make better stories. I got quite good at doing pokemon voices by the end of that run.....)



Haha, intrude away! That is sooo sweet that you made up pokemon stories for him like that!


----------



## Tad (Apr 25, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Haha, intrude away! That is sooo sweet that you made up pokemon stories for him like that!



I dont think he was even three years old when one night instead of me reading him one of his books he asked for an invisible book instead (i.e. a made up story). And that became our ritual for about ten years. He always preferred me to use copyrighted characters rather than my own made up ones, so Ive never dumped my stories onto the web, but I made up literally thousands of bedtimes stories over the years. I think Pokemon was longest single phase (might have been longer than three years, I dont really remember, and there were always some other stories mixed in there). I made up new pokemon, new villains, entire new regions, Wobbafets  a restaurant staffed entirely by pokemon (and its offshoot in another region Whys It is amazing how much you can have a character work through their thoughts while talking with a being who only responds with either Why? or Why not?). I actually enjoyed making up the stories most nights, but kids will grow up whether parents are ready for it or not.

This might amuse you. We didnt think he even knew about Pokemon when he was in junior kindergarten, but somehow he had absorbed them from the air (or more probably heard about them in the playground at school). One Spring day he and I were wandering through a community garage sale (not our usual sort of thing, but my wife was helping a friend of hers who had a table), and out of the blue he told me I hope we find a Pikachu! Less than a minute later we turned a corner, and there was a table with one of those Pikachu back-packs, so we bought it (he never really used it as a back pack, just as a toy). After that he was pretty much convinced that he and Pokemon were meant for each other.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 25, 2013)

That is so, so adorable and precious!


----------



## elina86 (Apr 28, 2013)

I recently transferred most of my Pokémon from SoulSilver to White 
so I could (in addition to completing more of the National Pokédex 
in White) play SoulSilver again, this time with the different starter. 
Last time I played with Totodile, and I've been thinking about 
choosing Chikorita this time (I don't like Cyndaquil because it may 
make the game too easy).


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 28, 2013)

elina86 said:


> I recently transferred most of my Pokémon from SoulSilver to White
> so I could (in addition to completing more of the National Pokédex
> in White) play SoulSilver again, this time with the different starter.
> Last time I played with Totodile, and I've been thinking about
> ...



I'm currently playing a second copy of heartgold that I found for sale second hand and it is great fun! I forgot how much I love that game!

I have never picked totodile, actually, he is the only one that I've not picked! Chikorita are adorable and can be great fun but my favourite is cyndaquil because I love fire type pokemon and quilava is adorable and typholsion is awesome! When I first played my Silver and Crystal games I only ever trained one pokemon on each of those: my starter cyndaquil. Together me and my little fire mon rose to the top and beat Red like a winner! Hehe, such fun memories!


----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 3, 2013)

I've been working on Black 2. Its a lot of fun, and I am looking forward to this fall when X and Y come out. 

I also make pokemon bbw gijinka, please let me know what you think!


----------



## loopytheone (May 4, 2013)

RayanamiNGE said:


> I've been working on Black 2. Its a lot of fun, and I am looking forward to this fall when X and Y come out.
> 
> I also make pokemon bbw gijinka, please let me know what you think!



I know I can't wait until X and Y come out! I want them noooow! Or at the very least I want more info on them! I'm so impatient when it comes to pokemon!

And that picture is awesome! Chansey is a great pokemon to draw as a BBW, very fitting, and I love the pink fishnets! You are a really good artist as well, well done! =D


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 16, 2013)

It was one of my first games as a kid that my ex got me back into. 
As far as favorite goes..3way tie between Lucario, Zoroark, and and new starter Fennekin. 
Y has me super excited:mew three.


----------



## loopytheone (May 17, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> It was one of my first games as a kid that my ex got me back into.
> As far as favorite goes..3way tie between Lucario, Zoroark, and and new starter Fennekin.
> Y has me super excited:mew three.



Pokemon is a brilliant thing to get back into! I went through a few years of not being interested in it because I hated the Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald games and pokemon so much. Ah, those three pokemon all have a similar look to them, though I can't quite put my finger on what it is. I know I'm really excited about X and Y as well, have you seen the new pokemon revealed a couple of days ago? ...mew three... do you mean mewtwo's new form? ^^;


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 17, 2013)

Yup, that's the one, it kinda looks weird though..although so did Tepig when I first saw it. I will say though, I'm more excited about Y than X.


----------



## loopytheone (May 17, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Yup, that's the one, it kinda looks weird though..although so did Tepig when I first saw it. I will say though, I'm more excited about Y than X.



I actually think that mewtwo's new form looks really cute. ^_^ It looks a lot more natural and like Mew. I've never been a fan of the Unova starters to be honest, the new starters all look great though! I don't know which one I want most! Fennekin is adorable and I usually go with fire types but Froakie looks so great and Chespin is adorable, like a little hedgehog! How can you be more excited about one of the game? You don't even know how they are going to differ yet apart from the legendaries! =p


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 17, 2013)

Uh...correction, I know Ys legend totally looks more badass than Xs. And that usually my main motivation on choosing one version over another. 
I always pick the fire starter too, there's never a good selection of fire types!!


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 17, 2013)

For all who have the English version of black 2 and white 2: the deoxys wifi event will end on *May 31st*.
Also, I'm holding onto an extra one for anyone who misses it.


----------



## Morganer (May 17, 2013)

omg Pokemon was my *favorite* when I was in high school!! I even had a Pokemon limited edition Game Boy Color from Japan that I bought with the money I made while working in high school! :happy:

My cats remind me of Pokemon. These memories will last for my whole life! :wubu:


----------



## loopytheone (May 17, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Uh...correction, I know Ys legend totally looks more badass than Xs. And that usually my main motivation on choosing one version over another.
> I always pick the fire starter too, there's never a good selection of fire types!!
> 
> For all who have the English version of black 2 and white 2: the deoxys wifi event will end on *May 31st*.
> Also, I'm holding onto an extra one for anyone who misses it.



Like I said, all you know is the different legendaries. =p And that is really sweet of you to hold onto an extra one like that. ^_^ I've still got to pick mine up!



Morganer said:


> omg Pokemon was my *favorite* when I was in high school!! I even had a Pokemon limited edition Game Boy Color from Japan that I bought with the money I made while working in high school! :happy:
> 
> My cats remind me of Pokemon. These memories will last for my whole life! :wubu:



Oh wow, that gameboy colour sounds amazing! I love gameboys but mine was a bog standard one, as is the second one I got a few years back. My friend covered hers with sparkling stickers of butterflies and a couple of pikachu stickers and I was always so jealous! I know my animals all remind me of pokemon so I'm glad I'm not the only person that thinks that! My guinea pig is a Raichu, my doggie is a Mightyena and our weather loach is a Gyarados!


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 17, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Like I said, all you know is the different legendaries. =p And that is really sweet of you to hold onto an extra one like that. ^_^ I've still got to pick mine up!
> 
> 1. Version have always been my primary reason. Now with black/white I got lucky since zekrom and braviary(coolest flyer ever!) were on the same version.
> 
> 2. Eh, why not. I own black 2 but also have white 2 rented from gamefly so I can get that shiny destinies from white forest, so I'm able to snag an extra deoxys


----------



## loopytheone (May 18, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> 1. Version have always been my primary reason. Now with black/white I got lucky since zekrom and braviary(coolest flyer ever!) were on the same version.
> 
> 2. Eh, why not. I own black 2 but also have white 2 rented from gamefly so I can get that shiny destinies from white forest, so I'm able to snag an extra deoxys



Um, I'm not being rude but was this message written on a mobile by any chance? Because I'm not sure what you mean by 'version' or 'shiny destinies'? ^^;


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 18, 2013)

I. Hate. Auto. Correct. 
Yes it was I talking about the shiny dratini exclusive to white 2


----------



## Deacone (May 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure playing linked up pokemon was the reason I didn't finish 6th form :> lol


----------



## loopytheone (May 18, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> I. Hate. Auto. Correct.
> Yes it was I talking about the shiny dratini exclusive to white 2



That makes more sense! xD I know my sister has the white 2 and I have black 2 so between us we have both shinies. I've never really cared much about the shinies they just give away like that though. I prefer catching my own!



Deacone said:


> I'm pretty sure playing linked up pokemon was the reason I didn't finish 6th form :> lol



Pokemon > education any day! I hardly ever get to play linked up pokemon and when I do either I end up battling the seriouz buziness trainers and get owned or I played against people like my sister who don't have much experience and get frustrated because I keep beating them!


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 18, 2013)

Hmm except I've only ever "found" 1 shiny: male nidoran in fire red. 
So I'll take them anyway I can get them.


----------



## loopytheone (May 18, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Hmm except I've only ever "found" 1 shiny: male nidoran in fire red.
> So I'll take them anyway I can get them.



Really? I bet that shiny nidoran is cute! I have tons of shiny pokemon that I've either encountered wandering about or that I used the pokeradar in platinum to get. I have multiples of the same shiny pokemon from that. And about a million shiny snubull for some reason...


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 18, 2013)

Damn you got some serious luck. It was in the safari zone, which made me really nervous of it fleeing...but I caught it and almost screamed


----------



## loopytheone (May 19, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Damn you got some serious luck. It was in the safari zone, which made me really nervous of it fleeing...but I caught it and almost screamed



Oh wow, you are soooo lucky to have caught it! I know that I always stay away from the safari zone in fear of it happening to me! If you have pokemon platinum (or diamond/pearl though it is a little more difficult there) you can get virtually any shiny pokemon you like in multiples using the pokeradar it just takes practise and patience.


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 20, 2013)

Well I have platinum, soul silver, black, and black 2. 
Never really got how the radar thing actually worked


----------



## loopytheone (May 20, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Well I have platinum, soul silver, black, and black 2.
> Never really got how the radar thing actually worked



Well basically, depending on which patch of grass you choose to enter when you use the pokeradar, you can get a chain of the same pokemon, for example, aron. Every number in your chain increases the chance of catching a shiny of that pokemon depending on how long the chain is. So a chain of 2 makes you twice as likely to find a shiny patch of grass, a chain of 4 makes you four times as likely, etc etc. The bonus stops once you make a chain of 40 of the same pokemon. Though by the time you have a chain of 40 of the same pokemon you have a 1/200 chance of finding a shiny, and there are four patches of grass that rustle at a time so every 50 times or so you reset the radar at that point you will find a special piece of rustling grass that kind of flashes and that grass has a shiny pokemon in it. And as long as you don't break the chain you can keep on hunting for shiny pokemon like that for as long as you like.


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 20, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Well basically, depending on which patch of grass you choose to enter when you use the pokeradar, you can get a chain of the same pokemon, for example, aron. Every number in your chain increases the chance of catching a shiny of that pokemon depending on how long the chain is. So a chain of 2 makes you twice as likely to find a shiny patch of grass, a chain of 4 makes you four times as likely, etc etc. The bonus stops once you make a chain of 40 of the same pokemon. Though by the time you have a chain of 40 of the same pokemon you have a 1/200 chance of finding a shiny, and there are four patches of grass that rustle at a time so every 50 times or so you reset the radar at that point you will find a special piece of rustling grass that kind of flashes and that grass has a shiny pokemon in it. And as long as you don't break the chain you can keep on hunting for shiny pokemon like that for as long as you like.



Yeah that I knew, but "chain". How do you keep and how is it lost


----------



## loopytheone (May 20, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Yeah that I knew, but "chain". How do you keep and how is it lost



Well roughly, you want to find a piece of shaking grass that is as far away from you as possible and also away from other pieces of grass. If you have a random encounter (so in other words, you must keep repel on at all times) or enter a piece of grass that is too close, too near to other shaking bits of grass or on the edge of the patch of grass you are using to chain in, then there is a high chance your chain will break. Your chain can break randomly even if you pick the 'right' piece of shaking grass, though for the most part you end up resetting the radar a lot to get an ideal piece of grass. A bit time consuming, but worth it! I have maybe two dozen shiny pokemon?


----------



## Adamantoise (May 20, 2013)

Ah, shiny pokemon - I love them, but I've only managed to find a few during my pokemon gaming experience. I've lost some, though, when my Diamond game got wiped.


----------



## loopytheone (May 21, 2013)

Adamantoise said:


> Ah, shiny pokemon - I love them, but I've only managed to find a few during my pokemon gaming experience. I've lost some, though, when my Diamond game got wiped.



How did your diamond game get wiped? That's awful. What shiny pokemon do you have? I love that feeling when you manage to catch one!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (May 21, 2013)

I caught my first ever Shiny in ANY version in Black 2. I was hunting around Lostlorn Forest, not looking in particular for anything and all of a sudden I get the music change for when you encounter two wild Pokemon in the dark grass, on top of the waterfall. I figured, one hit, move on and lo and behold a Shiny Whirlpede was one of the two!! I freaked!! And I think my heart stopped for a couple seconds when I saw it. He's evolved into a Scoliopede now and looks much better. And my iPhone camera sucks but you can still see it I think. His name is Whirl.:happy:


----------



## loopytheone (May 21, 2013)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I caught my first ever Shiny in ANY version in Black 2. I was hunting around Lostlorn Forest, not looking in particular for anything and all of a sudden I get the music change for when you encounter two wild Pokemon in the dark grass, on top of the waterfall. I figured, one hit, move on and lo and behold a Shiny Whirlpede was one of the two!! I freaked!! And I think my heart stopped for a couple seconds when I saw it. He's evolved into a Scoliopede now and looks much better. And my iPhone camera sucks but you can still see it I think. His name is Whirl.:happy:



Oh wow, that is absolutely great and he looks stunning! Well done for catching him! I know it always makes me really nervous in a double battle in case the other wild pokemon uses a move that takes out the shiny before you can catch it!


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 21, 2013)

Maybe cute isn't the right word anymore
http://m1316.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/DarkWolf2013/null_zps762bcd7e.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1


----------



## loopytheone (May 21, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Maybe cute isn't the right word anymore
> http://m1316.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/DarkWolf2013/null_zps762bcd7e.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1



Daaawww~!! Yesh, yesh I do! He looks great like that!!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 21, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> How did your diamond game get wiped? That's awful. What shiny pokemon do you have? I love that feeling when you manage to catch one!



To this day I don't have a clue - I had left the game for a long time, and when I returned to it my saved game had been wiped. I've tried to start a new game, but it wouldn't save my progress...I think I had about eight shinies transfered from other games, but I don't remember which ones they were. >,<


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (May 21, 2013)

I was terrified I was going to lose it when it showed up or I get that glitch where even though there's only one left on the screen the game says I can't throw a Pokeball because it's "impossible to aim without being focussed..." and there's only ONE left on the screen... I love my Scoliopede, or Pendror as his Japanese name goes. I keep looking for others now, boyfriend caught a Shiny Ditto in his Black 1 in Giant Chasm, he's blue instead of pink.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 22, 2013)

Ooh, shinies! I have two I found. At least I think it's two. A shiny Sharpedo and a shiny Ponyta I nicknamed Spirit.


----------



## loopytheone (May 22, 2013)

Adamantoise said:


> To this day I don't have a clue - I had left the game for a long time, and when I returned to it my saved game had been wiped. I've tried to start a new game, but it wouldn't save my progress...I think I had about eight shinies transfered from other games, but I don't remember which ones they were. >,<



Oh wow, that is awful, I'm so sorry. It reminds me of when the internal battery in gameboy games dies but obviously DS games don't have that problem... that is a mystery. Was it a second hand game or anything?



Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I was terrified I was going to lose it when it showed up or I get that glitch where even though there's only one left on the screen the game says I can't throw a Pokeball because it's "impossible to aim without being focussed..." and there's only ONE left on the screen... I love my Scoliopede, or Pendror as his Japanese name goes. I keep looking for others now, boyfriend caught a Shiny Ditto in his Black 1 in Giant Chasm, he's blue instead of pink.



He has a shiny ditto?! Oh wow, that is soooo awesome! I've always wanted one!



bmann0413 said:


> Ooh, shinies! I have two I found. At least I think it's two. A shiny Sharpedo and a shiny Ponyta I nicknamed Spirit.



Aww, a shiny ponyta sounds adorable! I have quite a few shiny pokemon but no really cute ones like that. Between me and my sister though we do have a collection of shiny zu/golbat.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (May 31, 2013)

Well apparently, the site decided to kick off my other shot so I'll redo it. I caught a Shiny Sunkern last night without even really looking for one!! So now I have two Shinies in Black 2. And my iPhone camera still sucks, I've evolved it into a Sunflora now though after it learned all the attacks as a Sunkern.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 2, 2013)

They both look awesome! Well done on catching than sunkern!


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jun 3, 2013)

The shinies won't play with me...
Seriously, I get like 3or 4 shakes and then nothing....wait, does a soulsilver red gyarados count?


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jun 3, 2013)

@Loopytheone Oh and saw this, made me think of our discussion of this little guy 

http://m1316.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/DarkWolf2013/null_zps844a9d60.png.html?o=0&newest=1

Go on say "cute". You know you want to


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 4, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> @Loopytheone Oh and saw this, made me think of our discussion of this little guy
> 
> http://m1316.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/DarkWolf2013/null_zps844a9d60.png.html?o=0&newest=1
> 
> Go on say "cute". You know you want to



Hahaha, awwww, that is adorable!! x3 You knew I was going to say that, right?


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

Extra! Extra! Read all about it!
Jigglypuff is a fairy! Wait what? Soo fairy>dragon? Okay...

IGN Article - E3 2013: Pokemon X, Y Release Date Announced
http://m.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-pokemon-x-y-release-date-announced


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 11, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Extra! Extra! Read all about it!
> Jigglypuff is a fairy! Wait what? Soo fairy>dragon? Okay...
> 
> IGN Article - E3 2013: Pokemon X, Y Release Date Announced
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-pokemon-x-y-release-date-announced



I know I am so excited about this! My gardevoir and azumarill are too! x3


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

Big bad dragons can start fearing...now! Haha
An interesting development to say the least, wonder how many fairies will be in the final product...maybe we catch tinkerbell!!!


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 11, 2013)

I like the idea of fairies I have to say! Wasn't expecting marill and gardevoir to become fairies though, that's kinda out of left field for me!


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> I like the idea of fairies I have to say! Wasn't expecting marill and gardevoir to become fairies though, that's kinda out of left field for me!



Yeah, I know. A new type always brings mystery. 
I know the second I saw umbreon for the first time I fell in love with the dark type. But with "fairy" I'm not even sure what to think. I'm starving for more details!!


----------



## Tad (Jun 11, 2013)

Doh, only for the 3DS?!? I don't think my son is into the portable games enough to justify getting one, but it would be nice to be able to poke around the new poke world....decisions, decision!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jun 11, 2013)

My boyfriend pre-ordered X and Y for me, even though I have no system to play them on. Yet he bought a 3DS on ebay...so Fairy types huh? Guess that answered the question of what type the new Eevee is.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oooooh, I am SO looking forward to X and Y. This game looks like it's going to be badass.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 1, 2013)

Pokemon Blue was actually my first RPG for the original gameboy, so I'd have to say I have a soft spot for Squirtle. He was my choice in the beginning, and by the time he evolved to Blastoise, I knew I had made the right choice (in my mind, anyway heh.) He was a real bad ass.

I also used to play the card game quite a bit back in the day, but Magic the Gathering was always at the forefront. Don't they have an online Pokemon TCG now? I might have to give that a shot sometime.

I haven't played any of the newer handheld versions, but I've got roms of both the white and black version, so I plan to play them one of these days.

This topic is kind of giving me the itch to play Monster Rancher again. If you like Pokemon, you should definitely give that series a shot :happy:.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 1, 2013)

MrSensible said:


> Pokemon Blue was actually my first RPG for the original gameboy, so I'd have to say I have a soft spot for Squirtle. He was my choice in the beginning, and by the time he evolved to Blastoise, I knew I had made the right choice (in my mind, anyway heh.) He was a real bad ass.
> 
> I also used to play the card game quite a bit back in the day, but Magic the Gathering was always at the forefront. Don't they have an online Pokemon TCG now? I might have to give that a shot sometime.
> 
> ...



It is odd, I have been playing the pokemon games for about 15 years now and I have never ever trained a squirtle despite playing red and fire red a ton of times! How weird is that? 

I am not sure if they have an online pokemon TCG to be honest. The rules of the pokemon TCG just baffle me! All I know if that we traded and collected the rarest cards and I loved it until my cousins stole my shiny ninetales and refused to admit it. ;__;


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 1, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> It is odd, I have been playing the pokemon games for about 15 years now and I have never ever trained a squirtle despite playing red and fire red a ton of times! How weird is that?
> 
> I am not sure if they have an online pokemon TCG to be honest. The rules of the pokemon TCG just baffle me! All I know if that we traded and collected the rarest cards and I loved it until my cousins stole my shiny ninetales and refused to admit it. ;__;



I remember him being quite the ass kicker once he fully evolved heh. It's funny you should mention that, because I actually never played Charmander in the entire time I played. Maybe the two of us starting with those respective color versions of the game, played a part in that . I ended up getting more into the green pokemon later though -- I guess I'm a hippie at heart.

I looked around and it appears they do have an online TCG game for it. Kind of sucks you have to buy all of the cards with real money though, and only virtual cards at that. They've got to make money somehow though I guess.

Ha, I remember seeing one of those ninetales cards (a holographic one I think) from a "friend" of mine.... right before he robbed me of every card I owned. I guess something about that particular card turns people into kleptos, .


----------



## BearHug2013 (Jul 12, 2013)

IGN Article - New Pokemon - Pokemon X/Y Wiki Guide
http://m.ign.com/wikis/pokemon-x-y-version/New_Pokemon

Yup looks like new details have arrived, and like always I'm here with a link 
For instance: the legendary Xerneas is a fairy type and Yveltal is a dark/flying type(interesting combo). 

So what do y'all think of the new info? For me it makes Y the obvious choice(Yveltal looks badass AND is is dark  )


----------



## Morganer (Jul 12, 2013)

My FAVORITE *favorite favorite favorite* show in High School! 

I now have real-life Pokemon, in cats! :smitten:

"Chuuu."


----------



## elina86 (Jul 15, 2013)

I recently restarted SoulSilver, chose Cyndaquil as my starter, 
and nicknamed it Bowser (don't ask why)


----------



## DKnight00 (Jul 21, 2013)

ugh I sold my 3DS recently towards a PS3, will be buying it again soon in the future for X and Y... as well as a few other games.


----------



## LaylaDiamond (Aug 3, 2013)

I love Pokemon! I'm so excited for the new games . I still have my Pokemon card collection!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 3, 2013)

Just found the Pokemon Showdown website that lets you have random battles with people online! So cool! :wubu:


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 3, 2013)

Now that they are coming out with a black 3DS... I can buy one again soon lol. I think the first few pokemon games I will get will be Soul Silver and X, honestly didn't like Black 2 all that much for the amount I played it.

But with my college courses starting soon again, not sure how much time I can devote to it.


----------



## syrenbbwfantasy (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## thatpumpkin (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been avoiding almost all information on X and Y, I want to discover the new features as I play, not read a list off a website.


----------



## kayleeskandy (Oct 6, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Who's a fan? What's your favourite pokemon? Would you like to battle me sometime or trade pokemon?



Girl, i think we could be the best of friends haha!
i love pokemon, currently waiting on POKEMON X to be released! eeek.
i will play you, and i will trade.
Oh, my favourite pokemon is my level 100 espeon.. 
and i like Togepi too, my hamster is now called Togepi. hahaha.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 7, 2013)

MrSensible said:


> I remember him being quite the ass kicker once he fully evolved heh. It's funny you should mention that, because I actually never played Charmander in the entire time I played. Maybe the two of us starting with those respective color versions of the game, played a part in that . I ended up getting more into the green pokemon later though -- I guess I'm a hippie at heart.
> 
> I looked around and it appears they do have an online TCG game for it. Kind of sucks you have to buy all of the cards with real money though, and only virtual cards at that. They've got to make money somehow though I guess.
> 
> Ha, I remember seeing one of those ninetales cards (a holographic one I think) from a "friend" of mine.... right before he robbed me of every card I owned. I guess something about that particular card turns people into kleptos, .





Remember Pokemon Yellow? i loved that one! that was my fisrt pokemon game for me!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 7, 2013)

syrenbbwfantasy said:


>



Excuse me while I go laugh my ass off at this picture. lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay, I say we all exchange Friend Codes so that way when X and Y comes out, we'd be ready to battle and trade and stuff with each other? Who's with me?


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 9, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, I say we all exchange Friend Codes so that way when X and Y comes out, we'd be ready to battle and trade and stuff with each other? Who's with me?



I would be... once I buy a 3DS again lol. X and Y look to be shaping up pretty well, I think I may go with X


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys!! Guess what? I caught my first SHINY in Pokemon X!! A Shiny Ariados!! It literally dropped on my head in the Terminus Cave, scared the crap outta me too.


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say.. that.. when I was almost 18 and in high school, (in year 2000, class of 2000,) I absolutely loved and adored Pokemon! On the Game Boy Color, at that. The Pokemon Red and Blue were awesome games. sh had Pikachu and all was well! :happy:

Now, my real-life pokemon are my cats, and this cartoon occupies a special place in my hart, of the end of late childhood.

Fav pokmemon: Jigglypuff.  (Not so much a fan of the evolved Wigglytuff.) MEOW! lol 

I love Pokemon and my kitties. 

*sings Jigglypuff's song*


----------



## thewhitestripesfan42 (Nov 4, 2013)

Did anyone find the exp. share in these games made it way to easy to beat the game? And none of the gym leaders nor the elite four had any more than around 4 pokemon (except for the champion). I loved the game and had so much fun playing it but it seems like they toned it down a bit or something.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't know, I didn't use the exp share until after the end of the game to help level up pokemon to evolve. I found the game's difficulty to not be too high but then again I don't think it was any easier than the normal pokemon games.


----------



## BearHug2013 (Nov 7, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> I don't know, I didn't use the exp share until after the end of the game to help level up pokemon to evolve. I found the game's difficulty to not be too high but then again I don't think it was any easier than the normal pokemon games.



Even without the exp share the difficulty is indeed dialed down. Beat y in 2 days. And now I'm playing white 2 to get the shiny dratini from white forest, been playing for 3 days and I just got badge 5.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2013)

EV training Leafeon right now...crikey. :happy:


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 14, 2013)

Adamantoise said:


> EV training Leafeon right now...crikey. :happy:



I actually like EV training now that they have made super training! They made it into a game! That makes me happy! :happy:


----------



## fatterthanfat (Nov 14, 2013)

what the deuce does a guy have to do to get a shiny in this generation? the horde battle and consecutive fishing methods are getting me nowhere :/


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Dec 26, 2013)

fatterthanfat said:


> what the deuce does a guy have to do to get a shiny in this generation? the horde battle and consecutive fishing methods are getting me nowhere :/



Through no work of my own, really, I just Wonder Traded a whole bunch, and I was traded a shiny Noibat. I haven't actually played the other DS Pokemon games. I stopped at Leaf Green, but I'm trying to get the other games to get good Pokémon for tomorrow, when the Bank and Transfer Tool come out. I'm borrowing Soul Silver from a friend, and debating driving forty-five minutes to get Platinum and White Version 2. Did I miss where we swapped friend codes? Because that could be pretty fun!


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Is anyone else getting lovely presents from Wonder Trade, while waiting for the US to get Pokemon Bank/Transfer?


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 10, 2014)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Is anyone else getting lovely presents from Wonder Trade, while waiting for the US to get Pokemon Bank/Transfer?



I am trying! I am getting a lot of rubbish and the occasional drought vulpix!


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jan 10, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I am trying! I am getting a lot of rubbish and the occasional drought vulpix!



I got a Cyndaquil and a Feebas! I plan to breed them, if you don't already have those and want one, you can definitely have one!


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jan 10, 2014)

UPDATE: I also just got a Chimchar!


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 12, 2014)

flyingsolo101 said:


> I got a Cyndaquil and a Feebas! I plan to breed them, if you don't already have those and want one, you can definitely have one!



Oh wow, really?! I love cyndaquil and feebas are amazing too! I have a lot of pichu with 5 IVs of 31 and good natures and volt tackle so they are perfect for raising to battle if you want to trade?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 15, 2014)

You can find Shinies in the Friend Safaris. I found a few in there, like a Shiny Boldore and a Shiny Charmeleon, and a Shiny Barbarcle. Also got me a Chikorita and I have been breeding them from my Megainium too.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> You can find Shinies in the Friend Safaris. I found a few in there, like a Shiny Boldore and a Shiny Charmeleon, and a Shiny Barbarcle. Also got me a Chikorita and I have been breeding them from my Megainium too.



Are you saying it's easier to find Shinies in the Friend Safaris? I never go to it because I only have three friends on Pokémon, and two of theirs are Ground-type and one's Bug-type. I'll try there more, then!


----------



## mediaboy (May 13, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Pokemon was entertainment while pooping, for awhile, back in the 90's.



Relevant post from another thread...


----------



## loopytheone (May 14, 2014)

mediaboy said:


> Relevant post from another thread...



Some people like different things from others. Shocking.


----------



## mrawesome (May 28, 2014)

Charizard


----------



## Anjula (May 29, 2014)

Entei! When I was a kid and was afraid of something I always imagined him walking by my side to protect me like he did with Molly 

Also I love Charizard, Pidgeotto and Lugia. I have a thing for oldies


----------



## loopytheone (May 29, 2014)

Anjula said:


> Entei! When I was a kid and was afraid of something I always imagined him walking by my side to protect me like he did with Molly
> 
> Also I love Charizard, Pidgeotto and Lugia. I have a thing for oldies



OMG, another pidgeotto fan! You are the only other person I have met who has pidgeotto as a favourite!

I like most of the fire starters and legendaries, but charmander, cynaquil, entei and ho-oh have to be my favourites!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 31, 2014)

Speaking of Charizards, does anyone happen to have a Charizardite X that they're not using? I'd like to have one. lol


----------



## Anjula (Jun 10, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> OMG, another pidgeotto fan! You are the only other person I have met who has pidgeotto as a favourite!
> 
> I like most of the fire starters and legendaries, but charmander, cynaquil, entei and ho-oh have to be my favourites!



HIGH FIVE BABY!
I felt really deeply in love with Pidgeotto when I watched Pokemon the movie ( the first part) and there was this boy who flew on Mewtwo island on his lovely Pidgeotto. It just melted my dragon-kind heart and opened it for this loely bird


----------



## TFats (Aug 19, 2014)

While the exp share seems a little fan servicey, it's so much fun that it's hard not to like it. raising a magicarp has stopped being such a chore.


----------



## uno (Sep 2, 2014)

Just got a shiny surfing pikachu through trade. (insert comic book guy voice) Best pokemon game ever! Anyone looking to trade shinies, I've got a box full and am working on filling another.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 2, 2014)

That's awesome! Lucky you! =D


----------



## Cookie (Oct 7, 2014)

Does anyone want to trade 3DS friend codes for friend safaris, battles and trades? I have quite a few legendaries and shinies to trade! PM me if you'd like to


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 14, 2014)

I've always wanted to play Pokemon so I got an emulator and a few ROMs. What's the best order to play them in: Red, Yellow, Blue.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 14, 2014)

Awww, bless ya, welcome to the poke-club! Red, Blue and Yellow are the original games and all run on the same engine (not sure how game-savvy you are but that means they are pretty similar).

Red and Blue are literally exactly the same game except their are a handful of 'version exclusives'... so instead of getting the fire dog, Growlithe, in Blue, you will get the fire fox, Vulpix, in the same place instead. Other than that they are exactly the same game so there is only really a need to play one of them. 

Yellow is similar (same story line, same main plot points) but with certain aspects of the anime thrown in. Your starter pokemon is a pikachu that will follow you around outside the pokeball and you are able to get all three of the original starter pokemon as gifts. Aside from a couple of differences in trainer positions and wild pokemon positions, Yellow is essentially the same as Red and Blue, though the pikachu walking around after you is always an attraction! I would suggest playing Yellow after Red/Blue.

Is your emulator by any chance the VisualBoyAdvance program? If not, it is the best emulator for older games so I would definitely try that one. Bear in mind that Red/Blue/Yellow came out 15-20 years ago so the graphics are very basic and everything is in black and white or a single colour. 

The VBA runs the first three generations of pokemon games, meaning you can play ROMs of FireRed and LeafGreen, the early 2000s remakes of Red and Blue. Following the original red and blue games, the next games in the series are Gold/Silver/Crystal (I would suggest playing Crystal out of the three) and the next games after that are Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald.

Crystal is actually one of my favourite games. But you only really need to play one game out of each generation as they are very similar.

.....if you have managed to read all this, congratz.


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 15, 2014)

I chose Charmander which I named Ladykiller (cause I turn on my charmander pants come off). I caught a Pidgey, a Rattata, and completely useless Nidoran, which are all babbys first Pokemon. But it's a start. I don't know how high they should be so I got them to level 10 before I go to Pewter City.

That Blue's a son of a bitch.


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2014)

don't give up on Nidoran! When they evolve all the way they are pretty good....at least, when I played Blue I had a NidoQueen in my party right through to the end.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 16, 2014)

GhostEater said:


> I chose Charmander which I named Ladykiller (cause I turn on my charmander pants come off). I caught a Pidgey, a Rattata, and completely useless Nidoran, which are all babbys first Pokemon. But it's a start. I don't know how high they should be so I got them to level 10 before I go to Pewter City.
> 
> That Blue's a son of a bitch.



Charmander is always the best starter pokemon! <3 Pidgey and Rattata are good pokemon to add to the team early on and like Tad says, don't give up on nidoran! Or diss it actually, please! =p I had a nidoking on my first ever Red team and he was one of the first pokemon I ever got to level 100.


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 17, 2014)

Laptop's officially dead to me 

The game was called early on account of losing an hour's worth of progress. Ugh. I'm gonna have to buy a new laptop before I can continue my murder of every last Rattata in the Kanto region.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 17, 2014)

GhostEater said:


> Laptop's officially dead to me
> 
> The game was called early on account of losing an hour's worth of progress. Ugh. I'm gonna have to buy a new laptop before I can continue my murder of every last Rattata in the Kanto region.



Sad times. =(


----------

